#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  > Αρτιότητα - Οικοδομησιμότητα - Όροι Δόμησης >  > > >  >  > Αρτιότητα: Οικισμός κάτω των 2.000 κατοίκους

## Bauingenieur2

Καλησπέρα συνάδελφοι!

Έχω ένα οικόπεδο το οποίο έχει πρόσωπο σε δρόμο που  έχει προέλθει από κατάτμηση και παραχώρηση σε κοινή χρήση μετά του 85. Τι γίνεται σε αυτή τη περίπτωση;
Ευχαριστώ!

----------



----------


## George kara

Δε μας είπες τι θέλεις να κάνεις; το οικόπεδο πόσα τ.μ. είναι; πόσα μέτρα έχει πρόσωπο κλπ;

----------


## Bauingenieur2

οικισμός κάτω των 2000 κατοικων με ΠΔ 85
θέλω να κάνω προσθήκη ορόφου σε υπαρχουσα κατοικία .Ο δρόμος μπροστά απο την κατοικία δεν υπήρχε πριν το 85.

----------

